# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Queen Elizabeths Shocking Warning of Coming Global War

## Coolwalker

Queen Elizabeth has been meeting with religious leaders to discuss an imminent global war that she claims will bring about the end times for humanity.


At a meeting with Russias Patriarch Kirrill and the Archbishop of Canterbury, the Queen said, One must now make the necessary preparations to say goodbye to loved ones as one cannot assume who will live and who will die. Many will die in these final days, according to BBC production staff.


My beloved country is about to enter its darkest period in the coming months as a brutal and apocalyptic war will be waged in the east.


I am not concerned with the trivialities of Christmas. I am concerned with the terrible consequences we must face as the war drums beat ever stronger, the Queen said.


After meeting with Queen Elizabeth, the Patriarch of Moscow and All Russia called on all countries to unite behind the fight to defeat evil, the BBC reported.




Todays war on terror should be a joint effort.


This isnt just Russias fight. Its for all countries, we should unite to defeat this evil, Kirill said, adding, And this war I call a holy one.


The highest ranking official in the Russian Orthodox Church, Kirill is on close personal terms with President Vladimir Putin.


In 2012 he campaigned to pass a bill that would criminalize vandalism of religious sites, and now he is joining the Queen in urging Christians of the world to unite.






The discussion between the Patriarch and the Queen was devoted to the position of Christians in Europe, Kirills secretary Alexander Volkov said. The Church should also play a role in international relations. Through faith, through the Church, the soul of a nation is manifested.


The Pope is also talking about it.





This is war. There was a war of 1914. Then that of 1939-45. Another Great War. Then there is this one. It is maybe not organic. It is organized, yes, but not organic. But it is a war, the Pope said.


Queen Elizabeth Warns Of  - Your News Wire

----------

Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## sooda

Where's your link? This is only being reported by the most crackpot news outlets.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Where's your link? This is only being reported by the most crackpot news outlets.


Please, do us a favor and...

----------

Daily Bread (10-21-2016),LongTermGuy (10-21-2016),miss9ball (10-21-2016),samspade (10-21-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

It's not shocking, they get their information from the same place these fake pastors do in the US.

----------


## Coolwalker

> It's not shocking, they get their information from the same place these fake pastors do in the US.


What the hell is a fake pastor? Someone that thinks differently? Every sect of Christianity could say that about any other sect in Christianity (and they are basically sects). I feel that holding a sword for any religion is a bit foolhardy for no one who has died has ever come back and told us which religion or sect is the right one.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016),LongTermGuy (10-21-2016),Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## sooda

Below are a series of comments left by a reader who wishes to remain anonymous. This person has done some great investigative work which focuses on some amazing synchronicities that involve Donald Trump. Note: I have taken the liberty to put some space between various aspects and correct some grammar to read better in English, as I believe English is not their primary language. Here is the data; 

If Daniel’s 70th week started on May 13th, 2014 and June 6th, 2016 was a sign of the times, then Donald Trump needs to be watched.



Donald Trump was born June 14th, 1946. A lunar year is 354.37 days. 70 lunar years from 6/14/1946 is May 13/14, 2014. 70 x 354.37 = 24,805.9 days. Donald Trump's 70th birthday was May 13th/14, 2014 as measured by the moon.



The time between his 70th birthday 5/13/2014 to 9/23/2017 and 5/13/2014 to 9/23/2017 is in the rational proportion of 108/68 weeks or 1.6666666667. 6/6/2016 is also Donald Trump's 71st prophetic birthday or 360x71=25560 days.



John Hagge likes Donald Trump and made a big deal about the tetrad and seemed to draw attention to the total solar eclipse on the spring equinox in 2015, interestingly that total solar eclipse was Donald Trump's 70th birthday according to the Enoch calendar of 364 days x 70.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Old and simple - dementia associated with advanced aging.

This woman has been a parrot for Leftist causes and assertions since the days of the Labour Party's assent in the Parliament; and at this point she lacks the critical thinking abilities to see their mistakes and deliberate untruths - past or present.  She's long identified with Labour and liberal causes - it was SHE, herSELF, who consented to allowing the British Crown be taxed.  Right or not, this was long an issue for the class-envy-promoting Labourites.

But this concerns me, this lunatic juggernaut which the Left is driving to put ALL industries under State, or UN, control.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016),LongTermGuy (10-21-2016),Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> What the hell is a fake pastor? Someone that thinks differently? Every sect of Christianity could say that about any other sect in Christianity (and they are basically sects). I feel that holding a sword for any religion is a bit foolhardy for no one who has died has ever come back and told us which religion or sect is the right one.


Fake pastors lead others to the Anti-Christ and teach works salvation. Yes if they add to His word they are fake. These same people came out 4 years ago warning of a war that year. They warned the world would end this past Sept 30th. I know I have the right one, sorry if you don't.

----------


## Roadmaster

That person you call a pope, says everyone prays to the same God. The Bible is clear that is not so. He is as fake as they come along with these others.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016),DBCooper (10-21-2016),miss9ball (10-21-2016)

----------


## Jen

> That person you call a pope, says everyone prays to the same God. The Bible is clear that is not so. He is as fake as they come along with these others.


I do believe we are in a war of Good vs Evil.......we always have been.  This Pope worries me though.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016),DBCooper (10-21-2016),LongTermGuy (10-21-2016)

----------


## Quark

I see the Pope is still to stupid to understand we are in a religious war.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016),miss9ball (10-21-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

Catholic Charities makes a fortune from placing Muslim invaders. Do not forget that they are one of two or three main organizations who do so. The Church is making a killing off of assisting with the Islamic invasion.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016),Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## Quark

No offense intended toward @roadmaster but roadmaster is a perfect example of a Bible Thumper. Someone who thumps their Bible and their brand of Christianity as the only correct sect and version. Everyone else's brand and version of Christianity is heretical.

Again, this is not intended to be offensive nor a call out.

----------


## Quark

> Catholic Charities makes a fortune from placing Muslim invaders. Do not forget that they are one of two or three main organizations who do so. The Church is making a killing off of assisting with the Islamic invasion.


I think they honestly believe there are such a critter as moderate Moslems.

----------


## miss9ball

I dislike saying it about the church I myself go to, but right is right and wrong is wrong. and if people like myself leave the Church out of anger, it becomes all bad. If I stay in and call out the wrongs, maybe we can beat them. The pedophilia and the coverups, this Muslim crap, the Communist pope etc. 

There is still a lot of good. But there is also a lot that needs addressing. Imagine if Muslims held themselves to the same accountability??? At least we're trying.

----------


## miss9ball

Idk @Quark they can be pretty evil in the high ranks. I don't know if they care. they're as elite and insulated as other world leaders.. but you may be right!

----------

Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Catholic Charities makes a fortune from placing Muslim invaders. Do not forget that they are one of two or three main organizations who do so. The Church is making a killing off of assisting with the Islamic invasion.


Actually the Catholic Church is "spending" a fortune assisting refugee immigrants.

----------


## miss9ball

> Actually the Catholic Church is "spending" a fortune assisting refugee immigrants.


I see you know how to regurgitate propaganda. 

Yes, they are spending a portion of the fortune they are paid for the placements on doing the actual placements. You basically just said what i just said, in another way.

----------

Big Dummy (10-21-2016)

----------


## sooda

> I see you know how to regurgitate propaganda. 
> 
> Yes, they are spending a portion of the fortune they are paid for the placements on doing the actual placements. You basically just said what i just said, in another way.


What "portion"?

----------


## miss9ball

I don't have that in front of me. I'm pretty sure you have to assist a Cardinal to know stuff like that.

----------


## Midgardian

> Actually the Catholic Church is "spending" a fortune assisting refugee immigrants.


Why would they assist "men" who will rape their parishioners?

----------


## Roadmaster

> No offense intended toward @roadmaster but roadmaster is a perfect example of a Bible Thumper. Someone who thumps their Bible and their brand of Christianity as the only correct sect and version. Everyone else's brand and version of Christianity is heretical.
> 
> Again, this is not intended to be offensive nor a call out.


 Yes I believe the Bible is the Word of God.

----------

Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> I do believe we are in a war of Good vs Evil.......we always have been.  This Pope worries me though.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I do believe we are in a war of Good vs Evil.......we always have been.  This Pope worries me though.


 I don't care who it is, a Baptist or whatever sect, I will call them out when they go against what Jesus said.

----------

Jen (10-21-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

That includes Billy Graham if I find out he said the same. No man is above God and His Word.

----------


## Quark

> Yes I believe the Bible is the Word of God.


Not to be a smart aleck but I always like to ask which version is the real true Word of God? I have four versions that all purport to be the Word of God.

And of course, we have no original works of the stories in the Bible only copies of copies which makes Biblical scholarly work even more difficult.

----------

miss9ball (10-21-2016)

----------


## Quark

> I don't care who it is, a Baptist or whatever sect, I will call them out when they go against what Jesus said.


You certainly have a lot of hubris and ego and I thought I had a lot of that. Sure is good to meet my match.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-21-2016),Roadmaster (10-21-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> You certainly have a lot of hubris and ego and I thought I had a lot of that. Sure is good to meet my match.


*Hey Buddy Quark...we all have Different specials Skills here..."We are the Deplorable`s!"  *

----------

Quark (10-21-2016)

----------


## Quark

> *Hey Buddy Quark...we all have Different specials Skills here..."We are the Deplorable`s!"  *


 :Thumbsup20:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

LongTermGuy (10-21-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> 



*Us Deplorable`s  have super-powers...The  Left fears us...!! 

*

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yes I believe the Bible is the Word of God.


It is written by men. It was inspired by God, but written by men. It even talks about God in the third person. Does it start with " I created...". No, it starts with a man reciting " On the first day God created..." That is a story about God.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It is written by men. It was inspired by God, but written by men. It even talks about God in the third person. Does it start with " I created...". No, it starts with a man reciting " On the first day God created..." That is a story about God.


It is exactly what He told them to write. It's His Word

----------

Midgardian (10-22-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> What the hell is a fake pastor? Someone that thinks differently? Every sect of Christianity could say that about any other sect in Christianity (and they are basically sects). I feel that holding a sword for any religion is a bit foolhardy for no one who has died has ever come back and told us which religion or sect is the right one.


_FLASH

_Every sect DOES say that about every other sect.

Just as every car dealer has the lowest prices in the nation.

----------


## Roadmaster

Jesus asked them many times, have ye not read. He gave those words to Moses. He is the Word and the Word became flesh. The veil is taken away once you believe on Him and Him only for your salvation. I don't care what sec you are in. The Bible is the final authority and Jesus is the only way.

----------


## Big Dummy

> It is exactly what He told them to write. It's His Word


Then is his word interpreted different by every Minister and Preacher that reads it to his flock every Sunday? Why are these men in cloth whom have a relationship with God, but admittedly will say God has never spoken to them have the ability to tell you what God or the writers really meant?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Then is his word interpreted different by every Minister and Preacher that reads it to his flock every Sunday? Why are these men in cloth whom have a relationship with God, but admittedly will say God has never spoken to them have the ability to tell you what God or the writers really meant?


One the Holy Ghost interprets the Bible for believers. You can't call Him LORD without Him. Did not Jesus say there were many false prophets in His day walking. This book is not for the unsaved, they won't understand it. If you are His you can discern and tell a false prophet from a Bible believing man of God. I don't know how else to explain it but your eyes will open when you do.

----------


## ChemEngineer

BigDummy, your Thanks to Thanked is greater than 1.
Bravo, sir.  Bravo.
I have work to do just to get to half your kindness ranking.

ChemEngineer

----------

Big Dummy (10-28-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Below are a series of comments left by a reader who wishes to remain anonymous. This person has done some great investigative work which focuses on some amazing synchronicities that involve Donald Trump. Note: I have taken the liberty to put some space between various aspects and correct some grammar to read better in English, as I believe English is not their primary language. Here is the data; 
> 
> If Daniels 70th week started on May 13th, 2014 and June 6th, 2016 was a sign of the times, then Donald Trump needs to be watched.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was born June 14th, 1946. A lunar year is 354.37 days. 70 lunar years from 6/14/1946 is May 13/14, 2014. 70 x 354.37 = 24,805.9 days. Donald Trump's 70th birthday was May 13th/14, 2014 as measured by the moon.
> 
> 
> ...


.....................

----------

